# Should we post buyers we have trouble to protect HT members?



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Was thinking this may help other ebay users. I've only had trouble with 4 ebay transactions as a seller or buyer. I'd like to list the sellers that were crooked or wanted something for nothing.

berkdent, bluefine2012, thomasbenda10, taddwholesale,



Feel free to add to the list.
If this is a problem on HT please delete as I do not want to cause problems


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Works for me - here's mine:
firedan240, fortykid, kirbystoybox, mmw2

eBay buries this useful tool for some reason, so here is a link to it:
http://pages.ebay.com/services/buyandsell/biddermanagement.html


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Was thinking this may help other ebay users. I've only had trouble with 4 ebay transactions as a seller or buyer. I'd like to list the sellers that were crooked or wanted something for nothing.
> 
> berkdent, bluefine2012, thomasbenda10, taddwholesale,
> 
> ...


added to my blocked list, thanks jeepman


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Works for me - here's mine:
> firedan240, fortykid, kirbystoybox, mmw2
> 
> eBay buries this useful tool for some reason, so here is a link to it:
> http://pages.ebay.com/services/buyandsell/biddermanagement.html


thanks for the info, they are now blocked.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

1976Cordoba said:


> Works for me - here's mine:
> firedan240, fortykid, kirbystoybox, mmw2
> 
> eBay buries this useful tool for some reason, so here is a link to it:
> http://pages.ebay.com/services/buyandsell/biddermanagement.html


Thanks for putting the link up Doba. It should help those that aren't sure how to block buyers or sellers.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Boy some of names look familiar.
Goodwrench Dan & I used to share a list blocked bidders (its pretty big)


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. I am using this info.


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

A list like this is a bad idea for one very simple reason....... It is based on, and you are only hearing, one side of the story. It isn't very smart to make a decision based on partial, and probably biased, "facts". But, if impulsive and uneducated decision making is your thing, go for it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*interesting*



Solo2racr said:


> A list like this is a bad idea for one very simple reason....... It is based on, and you are only hearing, one side of the story. It isn't very smart to make a decision based on partial, and probably biased, "facts". But, if impulsive and uneducated decision making is your thing, go for it.


_very, very interesting .........._


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

cwbam said:


> Boy some of names look familiar.
> Goodwrench Dan & I used to share a list blocked bidders (its pretty big)


oh yeah same here! Dan and I go back and forth on block list. 

Wes


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

alpink said:


> _very, very interesting .........._


Why is that? To me, it just seems pertinent to have the whole story before making a decision.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*clarity*



Solo2racr said:


> Why is that? To me, it just seems pertinent to have the whole story before making a decision.


did I indicate there was anything I disagreed with?

.


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

alpink said:


> did I indicate there was anything I disagreed with?
> 
> .


No, not at all. But just saying "very, very interesting .........." leaves a good deal of room for interpretation. I was just simply reiterating my point.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*interpretation*



Solo2racr said:


> No, not at all. But just saying "very, very interesting .........." leaves a good deal of room for interpretation. I was just simply reiterating my point.


yep, _interpretation_. 
I certainly didn't say that anyone was less of a person for having their individual views though.

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

oh yeah, congrats on 50 posts


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

alpink said:


> oh yeah, congrats on 50 posts


Thanks. :thumbsup:



alpink said:


> _very, very interesting .........._


I was just curious as to the thinking behind it (the above post). Like I said, it leaves a good deal open to interpretation. Or should it just be taken at face value?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

This aint the Human Resources Department! Let us remind ourselves that this is the court of public opinion. Arrival here is based on the fact that there was sufficient problem to qualify being here in the first place...duh! I certainly dont need to hear the argument supporting things I purposely want to avoid. All I need to know is the "Clintonics" of the situation. "It is what it was."

This thread is not about giving known offender sellers the benefit of the doubt; nor is it about buyers with unreasonable expectations of entitlement. The thread is about protecting HT members from potentially bad experiences. 

No hostaged feedback, no mitigated outcomes, just karma straight on the rocks with a side of tar and feathers.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Solo2racr said:


> A list like this is a bad idea for one very simple reason....... It is based on, and you are only hearing, one side of the story. It isn't very smart to make a decision based on partial, and probably biased, "facts". But, if impulsive and uneducated decision making is your thing, go for it.


With over 42k slot car items available on eBay, our little list will hardly make a dent in their selection.

This ain't hurting anyone...


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

Of course one is free to base their decisions based on hearsay and only aware of one side of the story. On the other hand, if I know the person first hand, and are of known good integrity, then I would take what they say with more regard. Otherwise, one could just list names of people that they have some other, personal, vendetta against just to try to pay them back and no one else would be any the wiser.

What is "Clintonics"? I Googled it and only came up with some band. Is it some FAUXNEWS-ism regarding Bill and/or Hillary Clinton?

(and yes, that was a kick at Fox News. Just like I kick ALL corporate owned, for profit, news outlets.)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't see a major issue with guys posting up Ebay troublemakers. I do look at the whole picture though. Practically everybody will eventually end up with a bad experience at one point or another. Do keep in mind Solo2, sellers have limited recourse in the feedback area, since Ebay changed the way seller's feedback works. A seller can no longer leave negative feedback on a buyer, with the exception of the comment, and those can take days to sort through. I try to look at the whole picture when I see someone's deal go south, and this is a way to point out someone who doesn't meet minimum standards.


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

Bill Hall said:


> Let us remind ourselves that this is the court of public opinion. Arrival here is based on the fact that there was sufficient problem to qualify being here in the first place...duh!


But alas, it is not "the court of public opinion". It is the opinion of an individual, to list someone as disreputable to buy from, or sell to. Thanks for helping make my point. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't have a horse in the race...I don't do ebay as a buyer or a seller, but it would seem to me it might be proper to at least elaborate a bit on what a certain seller did to get blacklisted? (and I say "blacklisted" purely for lack of a better term)

I mean, I had a guy here once (a long time ago) who was a bit of a douche to me...and we never had any actual business transactions. If I wanted to out-douche him I could put his ebay handle up here to add to the list, simply on a personality conflict and nothing more, with no questions asked. (I wouldn't because I don't roll that way, but it would be easy enough to do.)

Again...no horse in the race here. Just playing devils advocate.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Who's assuming WHAT?*



Solo2racr said:


> Of course one is free to base their decisions based on hearsay and only aware of one side of the story. On the other hand, if I know the person first hand, and are of known good integrity, then I would take what they say with more regard. Otherwise, one could just list names of people that they have some other, personal, vendetta against just to try to pay them back and no one else would be any the wiser.
> 
> What is "Clintonics"? I Googled it and only came up with some band. Is it some FAUXNEWS-ism regarding Bill and/or Hillary Clinton?
> 
> (and yes, that was a kick at Fox News. Just like I kick ALL corporate owned, for profit, news outlets.)


...yet your willing to use the corporate censored creative journalism department of Paybay to help anchor your point AND encouraging others to use it to mitigate circumstances or scenarios. 

...and thats kinda the point. I've known most of the HT slotcar brotherhood for years and years. As their testimonials ARE first hand accounts, they are not considered hearsay by definition. While I could never trust them with my slotcar, my sister, or my beer; their word isnt hearsay, it's golden.

Best fetch some pilings and gravel; as they probably wont carry dictionarys, you'll have to make a second stop. By that time the slippery slope your on will be gone anyway. Whoops. 

Clintonics: see the definition of "is" or what it wuz. AKA- the obvious.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

This thread is entertaining. Step back a bit and just think of how much potentially stolen stuff has gone through ebay with glowing reports of how good of the sellers are.

Now on the flip side, there are the buyers who don't pay. If they are doing it as a game, then there is nothing you can do since if you block them (and they would know once they attempt to bid), they will simply open a new ID and now be on a mission to bid.

However, if they had a recent turn of events in their real life and ended up flaking on a few "agreements" to buy, that's life. Stuff happens. Car accidents, family issues, etc, etc. Get over it.

I have not yet received a package (slot car related) from a seemingly reputable seller (see my first paragraph as reference to "good" sellers). Instead of initiating a claim and going all postal on them, I simply sent him a message. Turns out, or so they claimed, there was some real life issue that prevented action on their side for the auction. End result, the stuff is on its way...no harm no foul.

I am generally amazed at the level of problems people have on ebay. In general, it tells me more about the complainer than the world that is rallying against them (all the time it seems).

You want fun in buying and selling? Go to Craigslist and try buying an iPhone. There are some unbeatable deals on there, or so I hear on the crime blotter. LOL


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

Well put, super8man. ANY list like this is bound to be bogus for any number of reasons.

Bill Hall.....You are clearly missing my point. With that seeming to be the case, I don't see any reason to try to convince you any further as it would be a futile effort.

I'm still curious as to the etymology of "Clintonics". No online dictionary has it in their database. Just something you made up?


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Solo, he is referring to Bill "I did not have sex with that woman" Clinton. The ex president. You know, the "Did someone say Binders full of women?" Clinton (FB meme floating around).

In a video, Clinton goes all upside and over the definition of words such as "is" or some such thing. It was comical back in its time. Now, it's more a sad reality of lawyer talk (given enough effort, he may have gotten into the meanings of individual letters that make up words that convey meanings, LOL).


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

Ah....OK.. "Clintonics" sounds like a "Bushism". 

Def: Bushisms are unconventional words, phrases, pronunciations, malapropisms, and semantic or linguistic errors that often occurred in the public speaking of former President of the United States George W. Bush and of his father, George H. W. Bush. _ From Wikipedia _


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Both are notable, but differ in intent. Much like a seller who makes an dopey mistake or omission versus a seller intent on deceiving a buyer for their own gain. You can figure out who's who on your own.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Uhhh....lessee now,

You errantly defined the direct testimony of the HT faithful as hearsay; as well as implying that the forcibly laundered results of Paybays feed back system should carry more weight than the experiences of my slot bretheren with whom I share a common interest. In addition, you seem quite concerned about the as yet unhappened instances of abuse or retaliation by a disgruntled member, completely disregarding our ability to separate the wheat from the chaff. All the while your lobbying for plausible denial to be exercised on the behalf of some unknown seller and a gag order to be imposed on that which is trusted and familiar. Now yer back pedaling in error through your house of cards and claiming "I" dont get yer point. 

FYI, this topic has come up several other times over the years. Regardless of the laughable hand wringing about some as yet unkown seller not getting a fair shake; we always compile our lists and freely exchange the information for those who wish to use it. Sidestepping turds in our hobby is serious business.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriously guys i have no problem with the discussion.This is just supposed to be a place to list buyers or sellers on the bay that did you wrong. Use it or not use it does not matter. No peeing match here please.


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No peeing match here please.


I gave up on Bill Hall already, (Ref post #25 line 2).

One has grasped my point by now, or they haven't and will not.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> Uhhh....lessee now,
> 
> You errantly defined the direct testimony of the HT faithful as hearsay; as well as implying that the forcibly laundered results of Paybays feed back system should carry more weight than the experiences of my slot bretheren with whom I share a common interest. In addition, you seem quite concerned about the as yet unhappened instances of abuse or retaliation by a disgruntled member, completely disregarding our ability to separate the wheat from the chaff. All the while your lobbying for plausible denial to be exercised on the behalf of some unknown seller and a gag order to be imposed on that which is trusted and familiar. Now yer back pedaling in error through your house of cards and claiming "I" dont get yer point.
> 
> FYI, this topic has come up several other times over the years. Regardless of the laughable hand wringing about some as yet unkown seller not getting a fair shake; we always compile our lists and freely exchange the information for those who wish to use it. Sidestepping turds in our hobby is serious business.


 
Well said Sir. 

Solo,
The members here are like a tight community. We tend to look after each other (for the most part). So if a member here has a problem with a buyer or seller on Ebay I have no problem with them posting their ID. 
Dave


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Solo2racr I get your point, although I disagree with it. I trust many of the slot sellers here because they have been selling for quite a while, and if they were doing us wrong others here would most likely know about it.

There are some very unscrupulous people on EBAY, and if someone here is willing to notify me of some of these individuals before I have a run in with one of them I am thankful for that.

You have a choice as to take this information and use it, or just ignore it. I suggest since you don't like it you just ignore it.

So far I have been lucky enough not to have many EBAY problems. I did have one several years ago where someone sold me a phone with a shoddy description knowing that the display did not even work, and would not refund my money. EBAY did not help me at all. I would definitely add this person to the list if I remembered the EBAY ID.

Keep the list going.


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

Like I said before, everyone if free to do as they want. Personally, I don't put any faith into a "list" where the plaintiff is also the judge, jury and executioner.

My objection was meant to be taken as a warning. Nothing else. One either trusts the validity of the "list" and thus the people putting the names on said list, or they don't.

I don't personally know the people putting names of people on the "list" so I don't put any credibility into the "list".


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Solo2racr said:


> Like I said before, everyone if free to do as they want. Personally, I don't put any faith into a "list" where the plaintiff is also the judge, jury and executioner.
> 
> My objection was meant to be taken as a warning. Nothing else. One either trusts the validity of the "list" and thus the people putting the names on said list, or they don't.
> 
> I don't personally know the people putting names of people on the "list" so I don't put any credibility into the "list".


Solo, 

Your last line says it all. You have only been here 6 months. So don't go casting stones at people you don't really know.

Dave


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No peeing match here please.


This is really good advice, Omega.

I have made my position known and very content to leave it at that. Why can't you?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The way I see it, the only person who would be concerned with this type of list is someone who has something to hide. Maybe afraid their name will pop up on the list...

I have faith in the folks I've been hanging around with for nearly 5 years to be honest in regards to a sour deal on the bay. Does it mean I'll block every seller or buyer named on the list? No. But it does make me think twice before I buy something from someone mentioned here. It does make me look at a potential troublemaker's feedback to determine if the sour deal was a fluke occurence or if there's a pattern in a buyer's habits that would cause concern. Their mention here merely points the rest of us to a potential problem.


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The way I see it, the only person who would be concerned with this type of list is someone who has something to hide. Maybe afraid their name will pop up on the list...


That sounds like, among other things, an NSA quote.


----------



## ovalracer34 (May 28, 2013)

if a seller does not ship an item out after a month you can get your money back or the seller can refund the money. paypal holds the money until the seller ships. once the seller ships and the customer recieved the package they get the money for the item.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Works for me - here's mine:
firedan240, fortykid, kirbystoybox, mmw2

eBay buries this useful tool for some reason, so here is a link to it:
http://pages.ebay.com/services/buyan...anagement.html


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*necessary?*



Solo2racr said:


> I gave up on Bill Hall already, (Ref post #25 line 2).
> 
> One has grasped my point by now, or they haven't and will not.


so, why, if I may be so bold, is it so very necessary to get your point and you don't get anyone elses point?
there is a medical term for that and I cannot recall it at this moment

yes, _very, very, very interesting! ......_
:drunk:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*quote*



Solo2racr said:


> Like I said before, everyone if free to do as they want. Personally, I don't put any faith into a "list" where the plaintiff is also the judge, jury and executioner.
> 
> My objection was meant to be taken as a warning. Nothing else. One either trusts the validity of the "list" and thus the people putting the names on said list, or they don't.
> 
> I don't personally know the people putting names of people on the "list" so I don't put any credibility into the "list".


I would think this statement from your first post would be considered flaming .....
"_ But, if impulsive and uneducated decision making is your thing, go for it. _"

but I could be wrong.
I was once!








once






.


----------



## Solo2racr (Dec 26, 2012)

alpink said:


> so, why, if I may be so bold, is it so very necessary to get your point and you don't get anyone elses point?
> there is a medical term for that and I cannot recall it at this moment
> 
> yes, _very, very, very interesting! ......_
> :drunk:


WOW! You really said that! Sometimes, just sometimes, the glaring ignorance of people really surprises me. Actually, it's more often than not.

Ok....I'll make this a simple answer. I got it, and did get it, from the very start, why do you suppose I posted in the first place? 

This place has the intellectual capacity of a Teabagger rally and is just as pathetic as SCI. I'm done, and to Hornet, thanks for directing me here but, no thanks. I guess I'll have to search for a more enlighten crowd.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Why worry about the list unless your on it. If you are comfortable bidding on there item or items. Then there will be less competition (win win for you). Again if your not on the blocked list it also wouldn't effect your bidding and buying from anybody using the list. In other words no harm no foul.

There would be a slight chance for abuse here. (putting somebody on the list out of spite) But I would think chances are you would get called out on it by someone here.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*connection*



Solo2racr said:


> WOW! You really said that! Sometimes, just sometimes, the glaring ignorance of people really surprises me. Actually, it's more often than not.
> 
> Ok....I'll make this a simple answer. I got it, and did get it, from the very start, why do you suppose I posted in the first place?
> 
> This place has the intellectual capacity of a Teabagger rally and is just as pathetic as SCI. I'm done, and to Hornet, thanks for directing me here but, no thanks. I guess I'll have to search for a more enlighten crowd.


and now
the connection and purpose are revealed
don't let the door hit ya
where the good Lord split ya!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Solo2racr said:


> . . . This place has the intellectual capacity of a Teabagger rally and is just as pathetic as SCI. I'm done, and to Hornet, thanks for directing me here but, no thanks. I guess I'll have to search for a more enlighten crowd.


 
See ya pal, & be sure to take that lib tolerance with ya when ya leave. :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I guess this is why he races solo....


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Tea bagged rally, ha ha. I will keep my slot cars and guns and solo can keep the change and his free healthcare.

Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Note to self....add Solo to this years list.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Solo2racr said:


> WOW! You really said that! Sometimes, just sometimes, the glaring ignorance of people really surprises me. Actually, it's more often than not.
> 
> Ok....I'll make this a simple answer. I got it, and did get it, from the very start, why do you suppose I posted in the first place?
> 
> This place has the intellectual capacity of a Teabagger rally and is just as pathetic as SCI. I'm done, and to Hornet, thanks for directing me here but, no thanks. I guess I'll have to search for a more enlighten crowd.


By the way Mr. Grey Poupon, the correct usage is "enlightened"


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

I like this site. It is entertaining, educational and an understanding one for all that I have seen. While I feel this topic has been hashed over enough, I feel the need to express my view for what it is worth.
I like it when someone brings to my attention a "potential" problem and examine my choices a little more fully. However, that said, I do not buy anything on line. Call me paranoid or whatever but, that is me.
I feel you all, well, most all were bashing this guy's post just to argue.
Use the knowledge givin, with a grain of salt if that's what it takes or don't and go on. 
Now I know I will get the rath for this post but mainly because I post very little here, but, ANY information makes for a wiser decision.
I will stay out of this converstion now as I have said my peace and will still respect any and all criticisum from everyone.
I will not have any hard or hurt feeling and feel I have not hurt anyone else's in this post.
Sorry to be so long winded but I have gleened much from this site and it's members and I have been in the sport of HO slots since 1969.
Thanks all for reading, and have a nice day.

Rich AKA "Crazy Ho"


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

GrampaHo, I like your post. There is something about forums in general that seem to bring out the most stinging, biting comments that might only be heard in public at the front of a union/non-union picket line. It happens in every single forum on the web. I saw nothing wrong with the original post but quickly saw the mess it was going to turn in to as the dogpile began. The forum conversations always end the same way. 

Step back - big picture - toy plastic bodies on electric toy chassis controlled by plastic controllers on plastic track. People asking questions, seeking information, sharing joy for a hobby. It's pretty simple if we stop to take a breath and maybe resist the impulse to use the keyboard to right every perceived wrong. 

Whoops, sorry, I thought I was posting to a philosophy forum! LOL.

My slotcar "happy place" website is here: http://www.outriggercanoe.com/mypics/2005_1.html


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

And here comes the lock.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dude called us stupid in two of the four sentences he posted. Al got straight to the nut of it, when he branded it as inflammatory. 

My apologies to Jeepman for blindly fanning the rhetoric. Your original post is noble in foundation and backed by historical precedent. I could have left it at that. I'm a very bad doggy for biting the other doggy that pooped in the front yard. Please dont take me to the vet.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

And we are Done.


----------

